# Modern Pony Question



## midnight star stables (Oct 25, 2009)

When showing a Modern Shetland Pony in ASPC shows, must they wear shoes in order to show?

Thanks!


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 25, 2009)

If it is a Modern Pleasure, then NO, shoes are not required (although you may still want to consider them to make your pony more competitive, particularly in driving.)

If it is a MODERN (not pleasure) then the Rulebook recommends shoes for horses over a year old. You will probably need them in this case to be competitive.

However, they are not strictly necessary, they won't disqualify you.

Andrea


----------



## Keri (Oct 26, 2009)

You can just shoe them with a basic keg shoe also. Most farriers will shoe a pony and you can buy the shoes at the feed store. Cost effective that way. I have my shoes made specific for my moderns and the cost can add up. But well worth it to me.

But the shoes enhance the action the horse may already have to get more lift. The idea behind showing a modern is to have the animation and action we all love to see. Some horses are so natural, they don't need it. So like say you have a modern that has super action and shoes would really help enhance it in the modern division. But you choose not to shoe this horse. You can probably get away showing competatively in the MP division barefoot. Totally up to the horse.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 26, 2009)

I will also say that a Modern bred for motion will often dramatically change with shoes.

My stallion, doesn't move big at all barefoot. Hardly breaks level.

With a set of keg shoes on, he immediately will break level.

With custom shoes, he breaks above level.

This is with simple 4oz. shoes, never had bungees or shackles or anything on. The shoes just seem to help bring out natural motion, even for a Modern Pleasure.

Andrea


----------



## TomEHawk (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Desiree,

You are not required to have shoes to show in any division. It is recommended but not required. There has been ponies that have won grand championship at Congress without shoes.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, thank you all for your wonderful inputs!

I absolutely understand that shoes help a horse/pony that extra nice turn out, I was just wondering if it was required.

I love the modern look. It is hard not to, however, in my area of Canada, there is only one ASPC show. I have been wanted to get a ASPC/AMHR for my next show horse so that I can show in either registries. I'd like to get a pony that I will mainly show in AMHR shows, but in Canada, I would still like to show him as a Modern. I know that there would be limited competition and I feel it important to support this new type of show in my area; not requiring shoes would allow me to do that.

Geeze... Now nothing is stopping me


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep, nothing is standing in your way.... GET A PONY!!!






Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 26, 2009)

Although there are a few 38" ASPC/AMHR ponies registered and out there - I think you would be hard pressed to find one that is both a "Modern" and AMHR capable. When you do find one - you will have to share pics!


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 26, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 12, 2009)

Stay tuned...


----------

